# Gettin Closer!



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Found this for sale, yesterday:

http://culttvman.net/refit_painting_masks.html

It will be April one week from today.

Edge


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Are These Hard For A Figure Kit Guy to Work With? I'm NOT real good a Vechular or Hardware Models as it is. And just seems a Little Pricey for me IF I'm NOT gonna be Assured of a Decent result.

LONFAN/JOHN


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

When it comes to painting, one is seldom "assured" of a decent result. I've heard of one person who used these who had some issues with the first layer of paint coming off when they pulled the templates back off since they hadn't sealed the paint, or something like that, I forget the details. But they are expensive. I'm not saying they're overpriced since I can only imagine the effort it took to make them, but I haven't popped for these or their NX-01 equivalent so far.


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

$50 is more than the kit cost..LOL


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Has anybody out there got 'em for less !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

If you can find a way to _manufacture _them for less, more power to ya!


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

Could do them yourself.


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

I picked up a set last weekend and let me tell you, they're VERY much worth the price. The entire ship is included. Lonfan, you'll not be disappointed!

I do spaceships and vehicles all the time and still got them! 

Cheers!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Are they relly worth the $$$
Even for someone (me) that has never used templates ?


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

This is one of those products that allows virtually anyone to duplicate/approximate the actual pattern on the studio model without spending hours and days masking the kit. Imagine the time you would spend cutting up all the tiny bits of tape to mask off the ship. Litterally dozens of hours.

Plus the price is comperable to what similar products cost. Only way to lower the cost would be to somehow mass produce them.

Steve


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

To me, templates are worth the money. I've gone both routes (made my own, bought brass/vinyl templates), it just depends on how valuable your time is, or how much you trust the templates. 

I could research, draft, and cut my own but frankly my time anymore is at a premium. To me, it's well worth it. Based on what I've seen of the templates, and my knowledge of the refit, they're more than close enough.


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

ChrisDoll said:


> I picked up a set last weekend and let me tell you, they're VERY much worth the price. The entire ship is included. Lonfan, you'll not be disappointed!
> 
> I do spaceships and vehicles all the time and still got them!
> 
> Cheers!


*Great!* You get the _ship_ with these! One stop shopping! 

OAB


----------



## ArthurPendragon (Jan 4, 2004)

I don´t want to be a nitpicker, but the "aztec" desing for the saucer is NOT the one at the actual Enterprise model.

Compare:

http://culttvman.net/assets/images/db_images/db_ldrefit0023.jpg


http://pic10.picturetrail.com/VOL318/738200/4565888/75633783.jpg


----------



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

Lonfan and Arthur,

1. They are worth each red cent of the $50. If you don't think so, buy the six or so sheets of frisket or vinyl and then start drawing out the pattern, then start cutting them with a no. 11 blade or equivalent. 

When you're done with replicating as close as possible by hand the templates, count up the time in hours you spent doing this and add the price of the material. Simply divide the hours you spent into $50 and see what you come up with.

To me, if I could simply do all those templates myself in an hour, it's overpriced. But starting at three hours of work, they're a bargain as a time and sanity saver. My two cents.

2. Arthur, I'd pay $150 for a template and instruction guide that would "exactly" replicate the STMP design panel for panel and shade for shade. Heck, I'd do it for $200 if it was idiot-proof with all the "correct" mix recipes for the pearlescents.


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

ChrisDoll said:


> To me, templates are worth the money. I've gone both routes (made my own, bought brass/vinyl templates), it just depends on how valuable your time is, or how much you trust the templates.
> 
> I could research, draft, and cut my own but frankly my time anymore is at a premium. To me, it's well worth it. Based on what I've seen of the templates, and my knowledge of the refit, they're more than close enough.


 I can see your point. If you're in a hurry they would be helpfull.

Are they stickers? If so how does the tack compare to frisket or equivalent? Precut or are they just printed on the vinyl for the builder to cut out?


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

ArthurPendragon said:


> I don´t want to be a nitpicker, but the "aztec" desing for the saucer is NOT the one at the actual Enterprise model.


It's a pretty good approximation of the pattern's on the ship. Reality is there are multiple layers of paint on the studio model following a myriad of designs. The templates are not perfection, any more than the kit is. But it gets you a lot closer!

Steve


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

If you added some random gloss panels and pearlescent effects, you may be able to get the more 'complicated' look of the studio model.


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

I'd wager that these templates will give you a good 80-90% head start. As pointed out, there are some additional details that will need to be added for a 100% analsphincter-tightening, hyper-accurate version, if you need that.

I'd agree with the notion that some lighter overcoats will be needed to beef up the complexity as well.

Oh, and they are sticky-backed - more tacky than frisket.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Rogue1 said:


> Are they stickers? If so how does the tack compare to frisket or equivalent? Precut or are they just printed on the vinyl for the builder to cut out?


Lasercut adhesive vinyl. You paint a base color. Attach the templates and apply your second color. 

The trick is to make a very subtle pattern. You don't need a lot of contrast to show the pattern and you don't want your starship to look like a checkerboard. You could accomplish satisfactory results by simply varying the textures of the paint, such as using matte and semigloss shades of the same color.

Steve


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Are they reuseable? Hate to have to buy a set each time I build the model.


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Hey Steve I BY NO MEANS were Trying to infer that they were Over Priced. I understand the Time they save for us. I just wondered if they had been getting Good Results BUT I guess that we won't know till the Kit is released right? lol

LONFAN/JOHN

PS Steve, BTW I just bought one of your Fly Models,"OUTSTANDING a Great Resin Kit at a Styrene Price!" (Feel Free To Use That As Your Tag Line! lol)


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

John P said:


> Are they reuseable? Hate to have to buy a set each time I build the model.


I've not tried them yet, but perhaps someone who has tackled this with the NX-01 templates could speak up on the subject.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

The templates are NOT reusable. They tend to fall apart when you remove them from the model, or the vinyl stretches out of shape.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

I don't think its really designed for multiple uses. Its not quite like the Walker Brass templates in that respect.

Steve


----------



## cinc2020 (May 10, 2004)

*Outstanding*

These patterns are excellent. Thanks for providing them. I bought them straight away.

Now all I need is...well...the ship itself...

P


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

cinc2020 said:


> Now all I need is...well...the ship itself...


Supposedly, less than a month to go!!!

Steve


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Now now now...........
Patience is a virtue , good things come to those who wait and ................
Ohhhhhhhhh nevermind.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I think it would be pretty easy to modify these to be a little more accurate. Certain will be a big time saver in any case. And when has any aftermarket product not been expensive? You pay the price having someone else do the hard work for you!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ordered a set. Maybe I can reuse some, we'll see. My plan is to build one OTB without lighting or extras (but using the painting masks), and if it comes out well, do one with lights and whatever other aftermarket stuff may arise. Probably donate the first to my friend Frank, who hasn't had time to build _anything _since he had kids and bought a house.


----------



## alpha-8 (Oct 31, 1999)

John P said:


> Ordered a set. Maybe I can reuse some, we'll see. My plan is to build one OTB without lighting or extras (but using the painting masks), and if it comes out well, do one with lights and whatever other aftermarket stuff may arise. Probably donate the first to my friend Frank, who hasn't had time to build _anything _since he had kids and bought a house.


I hear you bro. I moved into this house about a year ago, and I yet to set up an area suitable for modle building. To be frightfully honest, we began to pack up our old hous when I was about 30% completed with my, then brand new, 1/1000 1701. I would like to build a room in our 2 car garage. I don't mind parking my car outside so long as I have my work room! 

Dave


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

. I don't mind parking my car outside so long as I have my work room! 

Dave[/QUOTE]
Currently doing that myself.


----------

